# Can I add Frogs?



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just recently put together a 55 gallon tropical planted aquarium and was wondering if I could add a couple frogs to it. I have White Cloud, Zebra Danios, and Guppies in the tank right now. Is there a frog that could live peacefully among these fish? Thanks!


----------



## kevinstpeter (Jul 27, 2008)

You could add African Dwarf Frogs, but in a tank that size, and it being planted, you may never see the frogs.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

they're kinda weird looking too. But cute. I'd say african dwarf. they live underwater anyway.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, the only way to go would be the dwarf's. Any of the others would totally wipe our your other inhabitants as they grow up.
The tricky thing is to find true African dwarf's since many are mis-labeled in the stores.

I agree, they are cute as pie, and if you have a specific tank for them, many of them would be really cool to have.


----------



## xtremefour (Sep 30, 2008)

I have two african dwarf frogs in my 75 gal tank and they are doing well. I had they love to hide in my plants but when its feeding time they shortly come out to look for scraps.

Matt


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

The only caution would be that they can jump out of any openings and would probably feed on fry and shrimp.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I saw an albino ADF eat all of the fish in a 10 gallon tank. There were corycats, swordtails, and a young Balashark. The fish mysteriously kept disappearing until the shark was noticed hanging out of the frogs mouth! 

I'd say, if you want to keep frogs, then setup a frog tank.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

The ADF I had ate any living thing in the tank unless it was much bigger.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My brother had 2 ADF in a 40 gal paludarium...about 15 gallons of water. They were insatiable in appetite and ate comet goldfish/rosies. Any frog would quickly make a meal of your fish.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

NeonRob said:


> I saw an albino ADF eat all of the fish in a 10 gallon tank. There were corycats, swordtails, and a young Balashark. The fish mysteriously kept disappearing until the shark was noticed hanging out of the frogs mouth!
> 
> I'd say, if you want to keep frogs, then setup a frog tank.


Those are not African Dwarf Frogs. Your talking about an African Clawed Frog. the true dwarfs stay extremely small and can't fit much in their mouths. As JanS said, many are sold mislabeled.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

houseofcards said:


> Those are not African Dwarf Frogs. Your talking about an African Clawed Frog. the true dwarfs stay extremely small and can't fit much in their mouths. As JanS said, many are sold mislabeled.


My bad, that's what my brother had (the CLAWED frogs, not dwarf). I thought they were the same thing. :tape2:

-Dave


----------



## jusu (May 22, 2008)

I agree, Dwarf frogs are small, and you should be rather concern of a fish eating your frog, not a frog eating your fish. 
Unfortunately, these frogs are very often mislabeled in stores. 
What you should remember is
1. that any dwarf frog that is labeled as albino - is NOT dwarf, but Clawed - Clawed frogs grow bigger than your fist, and can eat fish equal their size (I actually saw a guy feeding them with small mice). 
2. I think the easiest way to distinguish them is to look at the position of their eyes. Clawed frog has eyes placed on the top of its head, Dwarfs have eyes on the sides.


----------



## kkaso783 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have African Dwarf frogs in my tank and have never had any problem, they have been in their for 1 year.


----------

